# Any Ridley owners out there?



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was looking at www.ridley-bikes.com and the Damocles really caught my eye. Just wondering if anyone else out there has ridden one? It's the team issue bike for the Lotto/Davitamon team. If it's stiff enough for sprint master Robbie Mc Ewan than it should be stiff enough for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't own a Damocles, but I have sold quite a few. They are solid bikes. Fred Rodriguez likes his alot. I don't know if you've checked out how stout the front end is. The bottom cup of the headset is 1.5"!


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Have you ever ridden one? I was curious how it compares to to a S-works tarmac. ie stiffnes and handilng wise


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> Have you ever ridden one? I was curious how it compares to to a S-works tarmac. ie stiffnes and handilng wise


I've ridden a Damocles on a very short, flat ride (3miles?) I couldn't give you a good comparison even if I've ridden one for months as I've never ridden the Sworks. I just thought I's pipe up as no one else has.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks anyways for the replys.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Of all places my local Supergo carries Ridley and has a couple Damocles in the store un-built. Nice looking frames.


----------



## Archiee Dogg (Jul 17, 2006)

I own a Damocles (Red / Black) size small. The best bike I have evr ridden. I am on the heavy side (190lbs) for a cyclists, but this is one smooth ride. Test ride and you will buy it!!!


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

*I drive a Ridley Crossbow*

and it's a great commuter bike. I just built it up after cyclocross racing season was over here in Nebraska with intentions of racing it this coming season (soon to start). In the interim, I am commuting on it. 

It's a fast bike too. Took it on a couple of longer rides and held my own with roadies. The Crossbow is the most affordable aluminum frame, so I can't comment on the more expensive carbon road frames. 

I did check out the links to those built up Ridley road bikes, sweet!! I like the Fast Freddie version, but if I rode that, everyone and their dawg would want to kick my *ss. Maybe just put it in the living room and look at it? 

I ride a Colnago Dream Lux now for stage racing, but am always watching the Ridley and Colnago carbon frames for my next club-rides bike. I've never seen the green paint scheme until now, either. That is very attractive. :thumbsup: 

PeterD in Bugaha
03 Colnago Dream
06 Ridley Crossbow
03 Cervelo One
85 Cannondale 
75 Peugeot 
other piles too


----------



## lunar (Jun 19, 2006)

For me the Ridley bicycles are the best.

On this link you can see the colorations beautifulr: http://www.eciclo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=395

Shop on line Ridley: http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/index.php?cPath=145


----------



## bannedfor5minutes (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a Damocles. It's pretty comparable to the Tarmac SL in terms of weight and handling. I rode pretty much everything carbon before making my purchase. I bought the Ridley because I really didn't like the way the Tarmac looked and around here, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting someone on a Specialized.


----------

